# I was tricked!!!



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is an email I sent to our breeder, about the deceitful tricking that i've obviously been exposed to after a conversation outside Walmart... (the puppies in question are 10 wks old and can be seen in this thread Atlas & Kronos )



> Quote:Shannon!
> 
> I think we have a problem! It seems, apparently, we actually bought 2 Lab Puppies from you, instead of GSD!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Nixie (Jul 19, 2007)

Those are the most GERMAN SHEPHERD looking labs I have ever seen in my entire life....

(great looking pups!!!)


----------



## Spitfire22 (Jun 9, 2005)

Nah, c'mon those aren't labs!. Them er labaradoodles man. Anyone can see that.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

geeeez....i thought they'd at least be all black (all black labs, of course). 

i have a black 'lab' that must be related to them! LOL!


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

You poor thing! I can't believe they sold you labs..... that just happen to look like shepherds? Was the guy for real? Maybe he bred sheps and didn't know it???? Too funny.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

That is funny. I got the same thing about my black GSD until she reached 2 or 3 years old. "That's not a GS. It's black and they don't make them in black. It's a Lab with pointy ears. You got ripped off, man!"


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Actually they are in their lab coats (hee hee, get it?)


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah, I was pretty confused at the time, and unfortunately he was dead serious about it. He was pretty p'ed off that I didn't believe him. I could "somewhat" understand if they were all black, but with the tan/brown on them, especially their legs, I was thinking... huh?!?

It is amazing though to be out in public, and hear what people do say. We had a lot of people ask us "Oh, what are they?" and when we told them they were 10 wk old Shepherds, they would ask, in a very disbelieving voice "really? huh". Odd!

I also had 2 women walk past us going into Walmart. One woman says to the other "Aww, look at those little shepherds" and the other replied "Huh? nah, them a mix of some kind, them ain't shepherds". I just chuckled, and didn't say a word.

I'm still confused how Shannon (the breeder) tricked us though! I didn't see a single lab amongst her 8 GSDs, but maybe they were just labs dressed as Shepherds!!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Those are some gorgeous labs!









I was just looking through the link to your pictures from the other thread. It is sooo adorable when puppies just fall asleep everywhere. I like the picture of all three dogs too. You are very lucky!


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

LOL, very funny


















> Originally Posted By: Lola'sMommyActually they are in their lab coats (hee hee, get it?)


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

lol! i just read this & took it seriously until i clicked the pictures. your dogs are freakin adorable, & they look nothing like labs! lol that guy mustve been a little looney..


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

Me, too. I totally expected to see lab puppies in that thread. He HAD to be out of his mind. Too funny!!!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

You have to watch Shannon...she can be tricky like that..















(I know Shannon)

I have had the same conversation with a few people about my black gsd...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL, he must have been breeding the exclusive chocolate and brown brindled labs. Your pups are adorable BTW.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

What a riot! LMAO I had to show DH the pics of the pups and tell him they were labs too.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

that is too funny.







Just today I was with allie at the vet (bicolor) and a lady asked me if she was a lab. That was a first for me


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

He thought black and tan GSDs looked like labs???????


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

nice labs!!!!


----------

